
Who Ultimately Decides What Content Is Removed from Facebook? Now We Do - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/06/opinion/facebook-oversight-board.html
======
xhkkffbf
Let me just take an absolutist position: no one should decide to remove
content from FB except the original poster. If people don't like a person's
posts, unfriend them or use the other options for making them disappear.
Problem solved.

Stop censorship.

------
Digit-Al
Holy crap! They want you to individually opt out of, by my rough count, 31
different trackers. Insanity.

